# Russia’s military base in Tajikistan to ensure security of border with Afghanistan – Putin



## BHarwana

*Russia’s military base in Tajikistan to ensure security of border with Afghanistan – Putin
Russia and Tajikistan have agreed to employ the capabilities of the Russian 201st military base in Tajikistan to ensure the security of the Tajik-Afghan border, Russian President Vladimir Putin said following his meeting with Tajik leader Emomali Rahmon in Dushanbe. According to Putin, both Moscow and Dushanbe are concerned over the spread of terrorist groups in Afghanistan, as well as the growth in drug trafficking and crime, TASS reported. “Tajikistan has always been one of our most important allies and a strategic partner in every respect,” Putin said. The two leaders agreed that further coordination of efforts is needed to ensure the effective interaction of law-enforcement structures, according to Rahmon.

and for all those who are keen to know the source.
https://www.rt.com/news/line/*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

BHarwana said:


> ------------------------------------------------------- I must share it before proper articles appear



Would you like to edit the OP as it was unnecessary.


----------



## BHarwana

The Eagle said:


> Would you like to edit the OP as it was unnecessary.


Thank you for the edit.


----------



## Path-Finder

History is repeating itself before our very eyes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

The troops was there since Soviet times, and, probably since times of Russian Empire. So what is the news about?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

IMO, these aren't casual observations. When terms like "border", "security" etc. are used it means intervention. Russia probably is gonna join the Afgan party again!! Difference being with the party with much higher probability of winning - for a change this time. The "Great Game" is going to the next level - after all they haven't forgotten how they were duped the last time(s). That's the "fallacy" of being in the receiving end. During WW1 Germans didn't have the tanks, but the French had. So, the next time they came with the best ones....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

lol. No its there to ensure Russian supremacy in Central Asia.


----------



## Max

Good, starve NATO from bases in Central Asia.. build one in Afghanistan as well and start bombing ISIS.. dont wait till they attack you in Moscow.



vostok said:


> The troops was there since Soviet times, and, probably since times of Russian Empire. So what is the news about?


----------

